# Violin Concerto in F major 1st mov.



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello!

I had some free time today so I composed the first movement to a violin concerto in F major. It's inspired by Vivaldi of course, although I have included my own style too. I'm new to composition (I haven't done it at school either because I don't study music. It's something I do in my free time as a hobby 

Please comment.

Thank you!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user305636706%2Ff-major


----------

